# [X] KDE tres lent

## nelsooon

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'installer une nouvelle gentoo depuis pas mal d'années :p

Là, je suis sur un laptop avec une Intel 965 Express comme carte graphique.

la commande: xorg -configure, detecte correctement la config et le serveur graphique demarre bien.

Mais c'est lent !

J'ai installé les drivers x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.8.1, mais je ne vois pas de difference (surtout, je en sais pas ce qu'il faut faire une fois qu'ils sont installés).

Quand je met: i810, i965, 965 ou autre dans : "drivers" du fichier xorg.conf, au demarrage du serveur X, il me dit qu'il ne les trouve pas.

Parcontre, avec "intel", ça démarre, mais lent !

Des idées ? je suis un peut perdu, et le forum ne m'aide pas trop là, meme google :s

Contenu de xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"              

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0     

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection                                       

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"  

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

EndSection                                     

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"   

        Load  "dri2"  

        Load  "glx"   

#       Load  "dri"   

        Load  "extmod"

EndSection            

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"      

        Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection                     

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse" 

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"  

EndSection                                    

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>                

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>                

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card0"                                          

        Driver      "intel"                                          

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"                              

        BoardName   "Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"                                        

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

J'ai installé:

```

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r8

x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2

kde-base/kde-meta-4.3.1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.8.1

```

Merci bien

----------

## Biloute

Donne le .config de ton kernel pour voir.

----------

## guilc

Ta réponse s'appelle 2.6.31+KMS+UXA (et au minimum driver intel 2.8, mais ça tu l'as déjà), ou comment avoir enfin des perfs potables avec un carte intel depuis les régressions de ces quelques dernières années...

Bref, upgrade ton kernel (oui je sais, je suis ch**** avec mon 2.6.31, mais vu la masse de soucis corrigés...)

----------

